# When do the jowls kick in on the males?



## Alek (Aug 10, 2008)

When do the jowls kick in on the male Black & white argentine tegus :?:


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2008)

Alek said:


> When do the jowls kick in on the male Black & white argentine tegus :?:



If they are hibernating it might take up to two years, if not they will show up pretty good in about one year.


----------

